# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) >  Σύγκριση πλοίων: Ασία vs Ευρώπη (Ships comparison: Asia vs Europe)

## Γιάννης Φ

Αυτό το θέμα βασίζεται στην γνώμη των επιβατών που ταξιδεύουν προς Ιταλία.Τί προτιμάτε εσείς ? Νορβηγικά(Πασιφάη,Champion etc.),Ιταλικά(Παλλάτια etc) ή Γερμανικά (Superfast) ? Προσωπικά,αν και έιμαι φαν όλων,ψηφίζω Νορβηγικά...!

----------


## heraklion

Και εγώ ψηφίζω Νορβηγικά :Razz: ,αλλά δστηχώς ληγοστεύουνε.:sad:

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Οντως... :Sad:  Ιδικά απο την ΜΙΝΟΑΝ...Και απο την ΑΝΕΚ ακούγεται αλλα δν νομίζω!

----------


## aeroplanos

Έχω ταξιδέψει και με τα τρια...και ψηφίζω δαγκωτό Γερμανία!!!!

Θυμάμαι το πρώτο ταξίδι, καλοκαίρι 2003, Πατρα-Αγκωνα-Πάτρα με SF V/VI πάνε και SF ΧΙ/ΧΙΙ ελα (δεν θυμαμαι δυστυχως ποια συγκεκριμενα ηταν). 

Μοντερνο εσωτερικό, τρομερή καθαριότητα σε όλους τους χώρους, άνετοι χώροι έξω για ύπνο στον υπνοσακο...και γενικα ένα ευχάριστο πολιτισμικό σοκ από φιλοξενία. Μας κέρασαν σαντουιτς και ποτα στα μπαρ θυμαμαι.Μπατίρια γαρ..... :Razz:  Επίσης θύμαμαι ότι καθούνα έξω από τις βαρδιόλες και χάζευα το μόνιτορ με την πορεία και τα μίλια όλη την ώρα!!!!!


Τα παλάτια στους εσωτερικούς χώρους τους δεν μου αρεσουν πολύ. ...λες και είσαι ο βασιλιάς Μίνοας νιωθεις, και εκτος αυτού δεν έχει ωραιους εξωτερικούς χώρους. Μόνο εκέι στην πισίνα στο κέντρο..τίποτα άλλο

Τέλος τα  Fosen μου αρεσουν και αυτα...αλλα όχι σαν τις κόκκινες καραβαρες.

----------


## MILTIADIS

τα πιο ωραια κατα τη γνωμη μου ηταν τα κορεατικα των μινωικων!(ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ,ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ,ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΑΣ)αν και τα δυο απ αυτα μας εφυγαν νωρις...συνεπως ψηφιζω ΖΕΥΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ πρωτιστως-παρολο που η κορεα δεν ειναι στις υποψηφιοτητες- :Wink: και μετα τα νορβηγικα της ΑΝΕΚ.!

----------


## Leo

Με δυό λόγια, εξωτερικά Σουπερφάστ! Εσωτερικά Παλάτια και μόνον αυτά.

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και εγω παιδια εχω ταξιδεψει και με τις τρεις κατηγοριες πλοιων και ψηφιζω δαγκωτο Νορβηγικα και Ιταλικα.Τα Νορβηγικα κυριως απο αποψη ναυπηγικων γραμμων και τα Ιταλικα για την πολυτελεια τους.

----------


## Νaval22

> Αν λάβεις υπόψη και την εντυπωσιακή του γάστρα, τότε έχεις ενα απο τα πιο επαναστατικά πλοία της εποχής του. Πολύ μπροστά για τα χρόνια του!


αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο,27 μίλια με 35000 hp πριν 37 χρόνια είναι τεράστιo επίτευγμα,αν σκεφτείς ότι το νήσος χίος για 27 μίλια έχει 43000 έχοντας μια απο τις τελειότερες γάστρες της σύγχρονης ναυπηγικής,τέλικα οι ιάπωνες είχαν και έχουν εναν δικό τους τρόπο να σχεδίαζουν πλοία,πραγματικά θαυμαστό

----------


## Fido

Τέλος είναι ενδιαφέρον να σκεφτούμε ότι 22+μίλια τα έπιασε σε δοκιμαστικό, που ενδεχομένως να μην το έσκασαν στο ζόρι, και πριν παει κιόλας για επισκευή-δεξαμενισμό στη Χαλκίδα!άρα θεωρητικά κατιτίς παραπάνω πρέπει να το χει τώρα, άλλο θέμα βεβαια αν θα χρησιμοποιησει ποτέ όλο του το δρόμο...
πάντως για την ηλικία του ΟΝΤΩΣ οι επιδόσεις του είναι αξιόλογες...
άντε να δουμε πότε θα ξεκινήσει. Κι αυτό είναι σαν εμένα που έχω αλλάξει σχέδια και ημερομηνίες για τις διακοπές μου 58 φορές μέχρι σήμερα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάντως για το θέμα γάστρα έχουν αρκετά μυστικά οι Ιάπωνες. Θυμάμαι στα Σφακιά, όταν είχαμε πάει να υποδεχτούμε το Sfakia I, μας είπαν χαρακτηριστικά ότι δεν είχαν αποστείλει ακόμα τα σχέδια της γάστρας καθώς είναι ειδικά σχεδιασμένη και την κρατούσαν επτασφράγιστο μυστικό. Αύξανε την ταχύτητα ενώ μειώνε την κατανάλωση.  Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν φύγαμε από το πλοίο δεν τράβηξα τα μάτια μου από πάνω της. Μου θύμισε εκείνη του Διαγόρα όσο μπόρεσα να διακρίνω... Πάντως δεν θύμιζε σε καμία περίπτωση εκείνη Ευρωπαϊκών ποσταλιών ίδιας ηλικίας. 

Βέβαια δεν μπορώ να τα εξηγήσω καλά, καθώς δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν κάτι που έπρεπε να ακουστεί σ' αυτό το σημείο της συζήτησης. :roll:

----------


## johnny7b

Πάντως εμένα προσωπικά μου κάνει εντύπωση (χωρίς να το αμφισβητώ βέβαια) που κάτι που είναι εκτεθιμένο, τουλάχιστον κατά τους δεξαμενισμούς, είναι "μυστικό". Είναι εντυπωσιακή η διαφορά ταχύτητας/κατανάλωση των ιαπωνικών πλοίων από τα υπόλοιπα και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν αντιγράφουν (με την έννοια του reverse engineering) την ιαπωνική νοοτροπία στο σχεδιασμό της γάστρας. Ειδικά δεδομένου ότι και εύκολο είναι (από ιαπωνικά ποστάλια άλλο τίποτα) και σίγουρα κερδοφόρο, δεδομένου ότι στους χαλεπούς καιρούς που ζούμε η κατανάλωση είναι ίσως η πιο σημαντική παράμετρος.

----------


## Thanasis89

Σίγουρα είναι εύκολο να την δεις, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν την αντιγράφεις τόσο απλά. Βέβαια δεν θα ήθελα να πω κάτι παραπάνω καθώς δεν είμαι ο κατάλληλος για να απαντήσω. Περιμένουμε την απάντηση των ειδικών στα ερωτήματά σου.
Επίσης θέλω να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι άλλο. Συγκρίνοντας πλοία που το ένα έχει ναυπηγηθεί στην Ευρώπη και το άλλο στην Ιαπωνία ενώ έχουν παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά και την ίδια υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα έχουν μεγάλες αποκλίσεις στην κατανάλωση. Αφενός το ευρωπαικό πλοίο των 156μ. στην οικονομική ταχύτητα - 19 κόμβους - καίει 86 t/day και το γιαπωνέζικο των 174μ. για την ταχύτητα των 21 κόμβων καίει 49 t/day. Πως το έχουν καταφέρει αυτό ; Γιατί οι Ευρωπαίοι κάνουν τόσο ασύμφορα τα καράβια τους βάζοντας 3-4 μηχανές για μια ικανοποιητική ταχύτητα.

Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω : *Γιαπωνέζικο* - 21200 kw συνολική ισχύς με 23 knots max, *Ευρωπαϊκό*   - 25612 kw με 21 knots max

----------


## samurai

Όλα είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού (υδροδυναμικής). Τα γιαπωνέζικα πλοία καλύπτουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Γι' αυτό θέλουν υψηλή ταχύτητα και χαμηλή κατανάλωση, προκειμένου να βγάζουν τα κυκλικά δρομολόγια, να είναι οικονομικά και να πετυχαίνουν καλή αυτονομία. Αυτή είναι μια βασική παράμετρος που οι Ιάπωνες σχεδιάζουν πλοία με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές και κριτήρια.  :Very Happy: 
Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στην Okinawa, όπου συνήθως καλύπτουν αποστάσεις άνω των 1000 νμ και έχουν υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων.
¶λλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η γάστρα του BLUE HORIZON. Στα 22,5 μίλια έχει κατανάλωση μόλις 48t/24h με ιπποδύναμη μόλις 28.500 bhp.

----------


## opelmanos

> Όλα είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού (υδροδυναμικής). Τα γιαπωνέζικα πλοία καλύπτουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Γι' αυτό θέλουν υψηλή ταχύτητα και χαμηλή κατανάλωση, προκειμένου να βγάζουν τα κυκλικά δρομολόγια, να είναι οικονομικά και να πετυχαίνουν καλή αυτονομία. Αυτή είναι μια βασική παράμετρος που οι Ιάπωνες σχεδιάζουν πλοία με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές και κριτήρια. 
> Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στην Okinawa, όπου συνήθως καλύπτουν αποστάσεις άνω των 1000 νμ και έχουν υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων.
> ¶λλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η γάστρα του BLUE HORIZON. Στα 22,5 μίλια έχει κατανάλωση μόλις 48t/24h με ιπποδύναμη μόλις 28.500 bhp.


Αυτά είναι !!!ΟΙ Ιάπωνες δεν πιάνονται με καμία άλλη χώρα σε ποιότητα !!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Όλα είναι θέμα σχεδιασμού (υδροδυναμικής). Τα γιαπωνέζικα πλοία καλύπτουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις. Γι' αυτό θέλουν υψηλή ταχύτητα και χαμηλή κατανάλωση, προκειμένου να βγάζουν τα κυκλικά δρομολόγια, να είναι οικονομικά και να πετυχαίνουν καλή αυτονομία. Αυτή είναι μια βασική παράμετρος που οι Ιάπωνες σχεδιάζουν πλοία με συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές και κριτήρια. 
> Χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα τα πλοία που ταξιδεύουν στην Okinawa, όπου συνήθως καλύπτουν αποστάσεις άνω των 1000 νμ και έχουν υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 24 κόμβων.
> ¶λλο χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα η γάστρα του BLUE HORIZON. Στα 22,5 μίλια έχει κατανάλωση μόλις 48t/24h με ιπποδύναμη μόλις 28.500 bhp.


Επισης μην ξεχναμε το Ionian Island. Ειχε ιπποδυναμη αναλογη με το Εξπρες Απολλων ενω ηταν απειρως μεγαλυτερο και παρ' ολα αυτα πηγαινε ανετα 19+!!!

----------


## Νaval22

βασικά πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε πλοία με το παρόμοιες διαστάσεις για να καταλαβούμε τις διαφορές στα μεγέθη ισχύος ανάλογα με τη μία η την άλλη γάστρα,διότι πχ το μεγαλύτερο μήκος χρείάζεται συνήθως χαμηλότερη ισχύ μπορεί λοιπόν να συγκριθεί το αριαδνη με ενα superfast η το νήσος χίος με κάποιο αντίστοιχο γιαπωνέζικο,όχι όμως το απολλών με το ionian island,όπως και στο άλλο παράδειγμα του θανάση με το ευρωπαικό και το γιαπωνέζικο πρέπει να ξέρουμε διαστάσεις για να βγεί συμπέρασμα,οι διαφορές με βάση τη ταχύτητα είναι λογικές βέβαια 

όπως και να έχει υπάρχει σίγουρα ενα προβάδισμα στους γιαπωνέζους,κάτι που με την ευρωπαική λογική είναι δύσκολο να εξηγηθεί,το αν μπορεί να αντιγραψει κάποιος μια γάστρα είναι άλλο θέμα,θεωρητικά δεν μπορεί κανείς να αντιγράψει κανέναν λόγω copyright,όμως και οι ευρωπαίοι "αντέγραψαν" ό ένας τον άλλον χωρίς να έχει ο ένας τις γραμμές του άλλου,θα μπορούσαν λοιπόν οι ευρωπαίοι να φτιάξουν μια παρόμοια γάστρα για να δουν τη συμπεριφορά της,αλλά προφανώς είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και ίσως να έχει σχέση με τη ναυτική παράδοση του κάθε λαού,βέβαια μια σύγχρονη επιστήμη όπως η ναυπηγική πρέπει να έχει πάντου τους ίδιους κανόνες,άλλα ο τομέας της υδροδυναμικής εμπεριέχει και το καλλιτεχνικό κομμάτι της επιστήμης

----------


## johnny7b

Διάβασα κάπου ότι οι συστηματικές προσπάθειες για τη βελτιστοποίηση της γάστρας συνήθως αποφεύγονται στην πράξη γιατί δίνουν περίεργες γεωμετρίες κι έτσι οι ναυπηγοί επιλέγουν τις βασικές γραμμές και παίζουν με τα επιμέρους χαρακτηριστικά μέχρι να επιτύχουν την επιθυμητή συμπεριφορά. Έτσι το θέμα του σχεδιασμού παραμένει σε μεγάλο βαθμό εμπειρικό (αν όχι καλλιτεχνικό που είπε ο stefanosp). 

Αυτό βέβαια δεν εξηγεί γιατί υπάρχει τέτοιο χάσμα νοοτροπίας μεταξύ ευρωπαϊκού και ιαπωνικού σχεδιασμού. Όπως επίσης εντύπωση μου κάνει που τόσες εταιρίες αγοράζουν ιαπωνικά πλοία και αναγκάζονται να τα μετασκευάσουν για να τηρούν τις ευρωπαϊκές προδιαγραφές, αλλά κανείς δεν ναυπηγεί ιαπωνικά νεότευκτα. Τόσο μεγάλη είναι πια η διαφορά κόστους;

----------


## Νaval22

φίλε johnny δεν νομίζω να συμβαίνει αυτό,μελέτες βελτιστοποίησης γίνονται σε δεξαμενές βασικά μόνα στα σύγχρονα fast ferries και στα conteinerships,που υπάρχει ανάγκη έρευνας και παιρεταίρω εξέλιξης,γενικά όμως συμβαίνει το εξής (που μάλλον θέλει να εξηγήσει αυτό που διαβασες),η πλήρης βελτιστοποίηση της γάστρας όσον αφορά την ελαχιστοποίση της αντιστασης και ως συνέπεια της απαιτούμενη ισχύς πρόωσης οδήγεί σε γεωμετρίες γαστρών που έχουν πολύ κακή συμπεριφορά σε κυματισμούς η ενδεχομένως χαμηλές τιμές αρχικής ευστάθειας και δεν μπορούν να ανταπεξέλθουν σε κανονισμούς όπως το stockholm agreement δηλαδή οι απαιτήσεις είναι αλληλοσυγκρούμενες,οπότε ο σχεδιαστής πρέπει να συμβιβαστεί έτσι ώστε να "παντρέψει" τις απαιτήσεις σε ένα σκάφος που να τις ικανοποιεί ταυτόχρονα στο μέγιστο δυνατό βαθμό,αυτές οι σύγχρονες γραμμές των ευρωπαικών πλοίων το καταφέρνουν αυτό σε πολύ καλό επιπέδο,για αυτό και κρατούνται σαν επτασφραγιστα μυστικά που στη πραγματικότητα δεν είναι όμως γιατί γνωρίζουμε τη συνταγή τις επιτυχίας τους,ωστόσο για την τιμή των όπλων και  απο τη στιγμή που η ερευνα για την αναπτυξη τους έχει στοιχήσει πολλά εκατομύρια δεν δίνονται στη φόρα και προστατέυονται απο copyright

τώρα με βάση τα παραπάνω μπορώ να απαντήσω και στο δεύτερο ερωτημα σχετικά με τη διαφορά του σχεδιασμού,μπορεί οι γιαπωνέζοι να κάνουν πλήρη βελτιστοποίηση αντίστασης για να πετύχουν υψηλές ταχύτητες,ενώ ταυτόχρονα ενδιαφέρονται λιγότερο για τη συμπεριφορά του πλοίου σε θαλασσοταραχή λόγω της έμφασης που έχουν τα πλοία τους στη μεταφορά φορτηγών παρά επιβατών,επίσης μπορεί να μην υπάρχουν απαιτήσεις για υψηλές ελικτικές ικανότητες,εξάλλου ποτέ τα γιαπωνεζάκια δεν φημήζονταν για αυτές 

καταλαβαίνεις λοιπόν ότι το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετο και ας φαίνεται απλό δηλαδή το ας "αντιγράψουμε" τους γιαπωνέζους και τελιώσαμε προφανώς δεν μπορεί να συμβεί λόγω των διαφορετικών απαιτήσεων εξάλλου αν μπορούσε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα είχε ήδη γίνει.

Υ/Γ προς τους mod προτείνω να γίνει ένα ξεχώριστο θέμα στα λοιπα θέματα ακτοπλοιας με τίτλο ας πούμε τεχνικές απορίες και όποιες παρόμοιες συζήτησεις να μεταφέρονται και να συνεχίζονται εκεί ώστε να μη χάνονται ανάμεσα στα ποστ επιβατηγων,μιας και είναι και λογικό ότι ενδεχομένως όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται μόνο για φωτογραφίες να μη θέλουν να τα διάβαζουν

----------


## Thanasis89

Ωραία ιδέα Στέφανε για το θέμα.
Πάντως σ' αυτό που λες για τις ελικτικές ικανότητες έχεις δίκιο. Σπάνια θα βλέπαμε δύο bow thruster σε ένα γιαπωνέζικο ή πόσο μάλλον ένα πλωριό πηδάλιο. Εξάλλου πολύ πρόσφατα αποφάσισαν να καθιερώσουν τις προπέλες μεταβλητού βήματος στο σύνολο των ναυπηγούμενων πλοίων. Αυτό δείχνει κάτι. Προφανώς ότι έχουν καλύτερα λιμάνια (τουλάχιστον από την Ελλάδα) και ότι διανύουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις. 
Επίσης όντως λίγα γιαπωνέζικα φημίζονται για την συμπεριφορά τους στον καιρό, εν αντιθέσει με τα αγγλικά ή γαλλικά πλοία. 
Ωστόσο το κόστος ναυπήγησης στην Ιαπωνία δεν συγκρίνεται σε καμία περίπτωση με εκείνο της Κορέας. Αυτό μπορεί να συνοψιστεί σε μία φράση "μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε τα πάντα, αλλά δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε φθηνά". Είναι δόγμα πιστεύω. Επίσης είναι προτιμότερο από επιχειρηματικής και λογικής απόψεως ένα πλοίο να έχει μεγάλο κόστος ναυπήγησης παρά λειτουργίας. Είναι προφανές ότι το κόστος λειτουργίας του πλοίου σε όλη την ζωή του, περνά το κόστος ναυπήγησης.
Πάντως είναι μεγάλες οι διαφορές σε καταναλώσεις όσο διαβάζω στοιχεία για περισσότερα πλοία. Είναι λογικό το να μετασκευάζονται Ιαπωνικά σκαριά και να έρχονται εδώ.

Μ' αρέσει πολύ αυτή η συζήτηση και θα ήθελα να συνεχιστεί.

----------


## johnny7b

Όταν είπα για μελέτες συστηματικής βελτιστοποίησης, εννοούσα βελτιστοποίηση βασισμένη σε μαθηματικό μοντέλο. Οι δοκιμές σε δεξαμενές είναι πειραματικές και όπως οποιοδήποτε πείραμα, μπορεί να σου δώσει μόνο απάντηση σε συγκεκριμένα ερωτήματα που θέτεις όταν το σχεδιάζεις. Τέτοια βελτιστοποίηση γίνεται σίγουρα. 

Η απορία μου πάντως δημιουργήθηκε επειδή τα ιαπωνικά πλοία εισάγονται ως μεταχειρισμένα και χρησιμοποιούνται, οπότε δεν είναι τόσο ασύμβατα. Αν μάλιστα παραγγελθούν από ευρωπαίο πελάτη και τεθούν "ευρωπαϊκές" κατευθύνσεις στο στάδιο του σχεδιασμού, πολλά μειονεκτήματα της ιαπωνικής σχολής μπορούν να αποφευκτούν.

Πάντως συμφωνώ απόλυτα stefanosp, μάλλον το θέμα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετο από αυτό που είχα αρχικά στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## Νaval22

johnny τα μαθηματικά εργαλεία CFD (computer fluid dynamics) λύνουν τις εξισώσεις ροής γύρω απο το πλοίο ώστε να προβλέψουν την αντίσταση απο όσο ξέρω σε κάποια σημεία του σκάφους δεν δίνουν καλό αποτέλεσμα για παράδειγμα όταν η πρύμνη είναι έξω απο νερό,αλλά καθαρά λόγω αδύναμίας των προγραμμάτων,αν λειτουργούσαν σωστά δηλαδή θα έδιναν σωστές γεωμετρίες.Επομένως γίνεται έτσι η βασική βελτιστοποίηση και στη συνέχεια εισάγονται κάποια μοντέλα στη δεξαμενή με μικρές διαφορές για ακόμα πιο ειδική διερεύνηση ώστε να δούν ποιο είναι το πιο αποτελεσματικό,και να υπάρχει και η πιο πολύπλευρη απάντηση μιας και η δεξαμενή είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο μέσο πρόβλεψης της αντίσταση και της συμπεριφοράς σε κύματα

τώρα για την απορία σου αυτό που προσπάθησα να εξηγήσω είναι ότι προφανώς δεν μπορούν να συμβιβαστούν οι ευρωπαικές απαιτήσεις (ταχύτητας-συμπεριφοράς σε κυματισμούς-ελικτικών ικανοτήτων) σε μια γιαπωνέζικη γάστρα,η οποία μπορεί να είναι βελτιστοποιημένη μόνο ως πρός την αντίσταση.Αν ένας ευρωπαίος άνεθετε τη μελετη σε γιαπωνέζους το πιθανότερο είναι να βλέπαμε κάτι παρόμοιο με τα δικά μας, θα βλεπανε δηλαδή και αυτοί τα πλοία που έχουν ήδη φτιαχτεί με ευρωπαικές απαιτήσεις ώστε να υπάρχει βάση για να αναπτύξουν και αυτοί ένα μοντέλο,όπως το ίδιο θα έκαναν οι ευρωπαίοι αν δέχονταν παραγγελια απο γιαπωνέζους,επειδή όμως αυτό θα έπερνε πάρα πολύ χρόνο προφανώς δεν θα συνέβαινε ποτέ

----------


## Thanasis89

Πάντως σχετικά με την εργοληψία για την ναυπήγηση ενός πλοίου από Ιαπωνέζους για Ευρωπαϊκά συμφέροντα και τούμπαλιν, ο καθένας θα εφάρμοζε τις τεχνικές που του είναι περισσότερο γνωστές, προκειμένου να έχει ένα μειωμένο κόστος ναυπήγησης. Δεν θα ήταν λογικό να πάει ένας Ευρωπαίος και να ζητήσει μια Ευρωπαϊκή γάστρα στην Ιαπωνία. Και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό ; την στιγμή που δεν γίνονται μεγάλης έκτασης μετασκευές στην γάστρα του πλοίου, παρά μόνο στο μηχανοστάσιο και στο κομοδέσιο, στα ερχόμενα εκ Ιαπωνίας πλοία, προκειμένου να συμμορφωθούν με την SOLAS. Δηλαδή η SOLAS δεν λέει "όχι" στην Ιαπωνέζικη γάστρα. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος. 

¶ρα βάσει των παραπάνω καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα ότι είναι προτιμότερο να φτιάχνονται Ευρωπαϊκά πλοία στην Ιαπωνία με γάστρα Ιαπωνέζικη και συστήματα πρόωσης και ελιγμών ευρωπαϊκής λογικής, προκειμένου να συνδυάζουν τα πλεονεκτήματα και των δύο τύπων σχεδίασης. Δηλαδή να δημιουργηθεί ένα *υβρίδιο* που θα έχει μειωμένη κατανάλωση (made in japan), μεγάλη ικανότητα ελιγμών (made in europe) και μέτρια προς καλή συμπεριφορά στην θάλασσα (the result  of combination). 

Κάτι που ουσιαστικά κάνουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα με τις μετασκευές μας. Τα μετασκευασμένα ιαπωνέζικα πλοία είναι υβρίδια, με όλη την σημασία της λέξεως και κατά την άποψή μου από όλες τις απόψεις.

----------


## Leo

Η ομολογουμένως σοβαρή και άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα συζήτηση με σύγκριση Ιαπωνικών και Ευρωπαϊκών πλοίων, έχει μεταφερθεί εδώ όπου μπορείτε να την συνεχίσετε. Αν η ονομασία του θέματος δεν σας καλύπτει, είμαστε ανοικτοί σε προτάσεις. Στείλτε μου ΠΜ, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Eng

Το θεμα ειναι τεραστιο.. Θα ανφερθω σε καποια πραγματα μεταξύ των δυο Σχολων Ναυπηγικης. Της Ανατολής και της Δυσης. 
Αναφερθηκε το θεμα αντιγραφης. Σαφεστατα και εχει γινει αντιγραφη, καθως η Δυτικη σχολη ηταν αρκετα πίσω απο την Ανατολικη. Καντε μια γυρα στο μυαλο σας με τα Ευρωπαϊκα ποσταλια που εχουν ναυπηγιθει απο το 1960 και μπρος, θα δειτε πως στην αρχη καναν τις γαστρες βασιζομενοι επανω στα επιβατικα/κρουαζιεροπλοια (Ναυπηγικη Σειρα Formdata). H Formdata,αν και αναγεται, εκ πρωτης οψεως σε φορτηγο πλοιο παρόλα αυτα, κρατώντας το πλωριο κομματι ιδιο, μετατραπηκαν οι γραμμες της πρυμνης για να μπορεσουν να δεχτουν τα αυτοκινητα. Πιο συγκεκριμενα, στη Formdata οι "γραμμες" απο το Midship και πρυμα κλεινουν με σκοπο να δημιουργησουν τις γνωστες πρυμνες των φορτηγων. Αυτο που εγινε στα ποσταλια εκεινης της εποχης που περναν και οχηματα, ηταν να κρατησουν τα ισαλα ιδια και να συνεχισουν το moulded breadth μεχρι τον καθρευτη ωστε να δημιουργησουν ενα νεο χαρακτηριστικο στα οχηματαγωγα, το Γραμμικο Μηκος ή Lane Meters. Πλοια επιγραμματικα σαν παραδειγμα της εξελιξης αυτης: Κρουαζιεροπλοια (επιβατικα), Παναγια Τηνου (1960) - πρωτη μετασκευη απο επιβατικο σε ελαχιστης χωριτικοτητας Ο/Γ, Λημνος (1972) διατηρηση των χαρακτηριστικων του Fore part διαφοροποιηση στο κλεισιμο της πρυμνης. 

Απο την αλλη πλευρα η Ανατολικη Σχολη λογω των τεραστιων αποστασεων που επρεπε να διανυσουν τα πλοια συνδεοντας πολλα νησια αλλα σε Oceangoing καταστασεις (και ειναι η Κυριοτερη Διαφορα μεταξυ ανατολης και δυσης..) επρεπε να δημιουργησει ενα design το οποιο να μπορει, απο μεριας λειτουργικοτητας, να μεταφερει πολυ μεγαλο ογκο προϊοντων μεσω κοντεϊνερς ή πιο πριν μεσω βαγονιων δημιουργοντας τα γνωστα τρεναδικα πλοια. Δευτερον, η νοοτροπια και το πολιτικο καθεστος των χωρων αυτων που ηταν ο Κου*****σμος και πιο πριν το Αυτοκρατορικο, δημιουργησε την βασικη αντιλειψη "αρκεσου στα λίγα", αυτο ειχε σαν συνεπεια και οι τα πλοια τους να διανθίζονται Ακριβως απο αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο τη Λειτοτητα του ξενοδοχιακου εξοπλισμου - πραγμα τελειως αντιθετο μπρος του Καπιταλιστικου συστηματος που επικρατουσε στις χωρες της Δυσης. Τριτον, παμε λιγο πανω σε αυτο που ειπα Oceangoing, τα φασματα κυματισμου (ας χρησιμοποιησω εναν ναυπηγικο ορο) της Ανατολης ειχαν σαν κυριο χαρακτηριστικο την μεγαλη περιοδο κυματισμου ( Ωκεανικο Σουελ, που σημαινει πως και με 1 bf ανεμου το σουελ μπορει να ειναιι 2 μετρα υψος και 30 μηκος) αλλά και τα περιφημα Μουσωνια και οχι το steep waving system δηλ.. Μεσογειακο κλιμα ή το συτημα κυματισμου του Αιγαιου που συναδει απολυτα με τις διακυμανσεις του αερα τοσο στη δυναμη οσο ομως και στα αμετρητα συστηματα επιταχυνομενων ροών αεριων μαζων τυπου Bernouli. Ετσι λοιπον η Ανατολικη σχολη εχοντας αυτα στο μυαλο της τοσο απο τεχνικων οσο ομως και απο πολιτικων κατεστημενων δημιουργησε μια γαστρα που να μπορει να ταξιδεψει σε Ωκεανο απο την ωρα που εβγαινε απο το λιμανι ενος νησιου. Και επειδη το Σουελ σημαινει εμβαπτιση δημιουργησε αυτη γνωστη σε ολους μας κακασχημη πλωρη με λεπτογραμμα ισαλα και "μαγουλα" με σκοπο να χαμηλώνει κατα πολύ την αντισταση του κυματισμου αλλά και να μην επιτρεπει την πλωρη να εμβαπτιζεται εξολοκληρου στο κυμα αλλά να "φρεναρει" μεσω απο τα "μαγουλα".

Θα σταματησω εδω μιας και ηδη το εχω τραβηξει...και ακομα δεν ξεκινησαμε...καθως δεν μιλησα ακομα για το συστημα κυματισμου της Μεσογειου και πως επιδρα στo design,  για την καταναλωση τοσο απο Ναυπηγικης πλευρα (που λιγος πολυ παραπανω ακουστηκαν αρκετα πραγματα οπως βελτιστοποιηση κλπ) οσο ομως και απο θεμα Μηχανων αλλα και για τις λιμενικες υποδομες Ανατολης και Δυσης. Ομως σε αυτα θα χαρω παραπολύ να ακουσω τις αποψεις σας.

----------


## Thanasis89

Δώσε Γιώργο ! Δώσε... Τι έχεις να πεις σχετικά με την πρόταση για το υβρίδιο γάστρας ;

----------


## Apostolos

Οταν λέμε για ποιότητα λόγου, αυτή του Eng ειναι η ακριβής περιγραφή της...

----------


## Paixnidiaris

Συγχαρητήρια στην παρέα για το πολύ ενδιαφέρον θέμα που συζητιέται εδώ.

Φίλε Eng, άφησες μια δουλειά στη μέση... Θα μπορούσες σε παρακαλώ να μας καταθέσεις και τις γνώσεις σου σχετικά με το συστημα κυματισμου της Μεσογειου και πως αυτό επιδρα στo design,  στην  καταναλωση και στην ιπποδύναμη των ευρωπαϊκών σκαριών;

----------


## Agrino

Σχεδόν 2 χρόνια μετά από το τελευταίο μήνυμα του Paixnidiaris, και 3 από την εκ των πραγμάτων παύση της, θα επικαλεστώ και γω την συνέχιση της άκρως ενδιαφέρουσας συζήτησης. Eng δώσε μας τα φώτα σου πάνω στο πώς οι συνθήκες της Μεσογείου έχουν επηρεάσει τον σχεδιασμό των πλοίων από κάθε άποψη.

----------


## Blitz-X

> Σχεδόν 2 χρόνια μετά από το τελευταίο μήνυμα του Paixnidiaris, και 3 από την εκ των πραγμάτων παύση της, θα επικαλεστώ και γω την συνέχιση της άκρως ενδιαφέρουσας συζήτησης. Eng δώσε μας τα φώτα σου πάνω στο πώς οι συνθήκες της Μεσογείου έχουν επηρεάσει τον σχεδιασμό των πλοίων από κάθε άποψη.


*x10 !!!*

ΜΦΧ

----------

